# طريقة تنظيف الحديد من الصدأ



## العبقرينو (13 أكتوبر 2007)

تنظيف الحديد من الصدأ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
تنظيف الحديد من الصدأ
إنَّ صدأ الحديد مزعج ، وعملية إزالته مهمة للغاية ، وهنا وضعنا طريقة بسيطة لإزالة هذا الصدأ ، أولاً أحضر حمض الكبريتيك المخفف بالماء بنسبة 10 : 1 - أي كل جزء من حمض الكبريتيك يقابله عشرة أجزاء من الماء – ثم البس قفازات واقية على يديك ، والآن امسح السطح الصدئ من الحديد بحمض الكبريتيك المخفف عدة مرات ، وسوف ترى أن الصدأ قد اختفى !


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (13 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
هذه النصيحة قد يستعملها الكيماويون فقط ولا ينصح باستخدامها من قبل عامة الناس فانت تعلم مدى خطورة حامض الكبريتيك . ويمكن استخدام حامض الستريك لهذا العمل وهو غير خطير ويوجد في المنازل مع مراعات الابتعاد عن مواقع الكهرباء 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## العبقرينو (14 أكتوبر 2007)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذه النصيحة قد يستعملها الكيماويون فقط ولا ينصح باستخدامها من قبل عامة الناس فانت تعلم مدى خطورة حامض الكبريتيك . ويمكن استخدام حامض الستريك لهذا العمل وهو غير خطير ويوجد في المنازل مع مراعات الابتعاد عن مواقع الكهرباء
> والسلام عليكم


نعم صديقي فحمض الكبريت معروف اخطاره وكيفية تمديده بالنسبة للكيميائي
وأكيد عزيزي اقصد الكيميائي 
ومشكور كتير عمرورك وتنويهك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## رامي علي (14 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اشواك ناعمة (14 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## العبقرينو (15 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا الكن ولمروركن
ونفعنا الله بما علمنا


----------



## عابر القلوب (15 أكتوبر 2007)

يا اخواني ريحوا نفسكم وابعد عن الشر وغنيله وصنفروه صنفره ولا اقولكم غيروا وريحونا من كل هذا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير


----------



## فايز النشواتي (16 أكتوبر 2007)

عليك يا صديقي بحمض الكبريت الممدد و المسح باسفنجة ولكن استعمل القفازات


----------



## ليث ثامر (16 أكتوبر 2007)

الى الاخو ملحضة ان حمض النتريك او الكبريتيك يؤثر على مادة الاسفنج ب اعتبارها مادة عضوية لذالك ينصح باستعمل قطعة قماش صوفية او بوليستر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخ عبقرينو .

تحية طيبة .

ان استخدام الحامض لأزالة الصدى بهذه البسطة هي طريقة غير محبذة .

لانه بعد ذلك يبقى اثر الحامض في القطعة وتحدث فيها تأكل التنقير (فجوات صغيرة بأحجام مختلفة )

وبأمكاننا تلافي هذه الحالة بعد معالجة القطعة بالحامض يجب شطفها بالماء الوفير لطرد بقايا الحامض

من القطعة ثم تجفبفها وتزّيتها لعدم تجمع الصدى عليها مرة ثانية .

البغدادي .


----------



## خالد عطية (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*تحدير*

عملية تنظيف الحديد بواسطة الأحماض تسمى pickling
ولكن لابجب استخدام حامض كبرتيك ولكن نسنخدم حامضHCLلأنة اقل تأثيراعلى الحديد نفسة


----------



## ChE lOrD (21 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكروين جميعا على المشاركات الحلوة ديه


----------



## السورى محمد (22 أكتوبر 2009)

اخى الكريم 

هل هناك تأثير لحمض النتريك على الاقمشه 

بمعنى ان السوست فى البنطلونات تصدأ بسبب الاكسده بالصودا الكاويه اثناء معالجة الاقمشة وخاصة الجينز 

فلو قمنا بأضافة حمض النتريك الى الغساله لكى يقوم بأزالة الصدأ هل ينفع ذلك ام ان منه اضرار 

وهل يوجد ماده مشابه لحمض النتريك تقوم بنفس عملة دون اى تأثير على القماش


----------



## غريب الطباع (22 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين الاعضاء اللي ساهمو بأرائهم المفيدة...


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (22 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور جدا"على المعلومه لكن اي حامض حتى اذا كان مخفف يعمل على تاكل السطوح


----------



## miss_oxygen (22 أكتوبر 2009)

معلومة حلوة ومارة علي من قبل بس تذكير يستدعي الشكر

تشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرات


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (27 يوليو 2011)

ماشاء الله


----------



## مشتل الزاهر (27 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم ولكم


----------



## hhj (28 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لكم على المعلومات المفيده


----------



## علاء يوسف (28 يوليو 2011)

لك الشكر


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور كتير
بس اول شي كم تركيز الحمض الي لازم نستخدمو يعني نحن رح نمدد حمض الكبريتيك كم لازم يكون تركيزه

وكمان انو الحمض قد يسبب تاكل موضعي في الحديد لذلك يجب غسلها بالماء جيدا


----------



## حميدالعيساوي (20 ديسمبر 2014)

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------

